# Kitchen Bounce Test (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *Updated 4/29*



## Stereodude (Apr 2, 2008)

*Kitchen Bounce Test (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *Updated 6/19**

I decided to test a variety of my lights tonight in my messy kitchen to see how well they would do if used as area lighting against each other and some lantern style lights. 

Note: The color balance (daylight) and exposure (ISO400, F5.6, 1sec) is consistent for all pictures. Lanterns were set on the table. All other lights were bounced off the ceiling. All lights were set to their maximum output level (if applicable). All lights were focused to the tightest possible beam (if applicable).

Here are the pictures in approximate order of brightness.

Baseline:






Mag 2D with Nite-ize LED PR "upgrade" (stock SMO & Plastic lens):





Coleman Pinnacle PerfectFlow InstaStart Propane Lantern Ultra Low:





2AA Incan Mag:





Mag 3D with Nite-ize LED PR "upgrade" (stock SMO & Plastic lens):





Inova X1 (2nd gen):





Mag 4D Nite-ize LED PR "upgrade" (KD MOP reflector & UCL Lens):





Eveready 2D Plastic incan:





Mag 2AA with Nite-Ize 3 5mm LED upgrade:





MagLED 2AA (stock):





Mag 2AA with Nite-Ize 1W LED upgrade:





Mag 2D Incan stock (stock SMO & Plastic lens):





Costco 2AA 1W Luxeon Stock:





Sylvania 4AA Lantern:





MagLED 3AA (stock):





Mag 3D Incan stock (stock SMO & Plastic lens):





MagLED 2AA modded to SSC P4 USX0H:





LiteFlux LF2 SSC:





JetBeam C-LE V1.0:





Mag 2D with stock Mag 2-cell LED drop-in (stock SMO & Plastic lens):





Costco 2AA 1W with SSC P4 USW0?:





Mag 3D with stock Mag 3-Cell LED drop-in (stock SMO & Plastic lens):





Coleman Exponent 4AA Cree Pack-Away Lantern:





Rexlight 2.1:





Mag 4D with stock Mag 4-Cell LED drop-in (stock SMO & Plastic lens):





Mag 4D with stock Mag 4-Cell LED drop-in (KD MOP reflector & UCL Lens):





MagLED 3AA modded to SSC P4 USX0H:





Coleman 4D Cree Pack-Away Lantern:





Mag 4D Incan stock (stock SMO & Plastic lens):





Mag 4D Incan stock (KD MOP reflector & UCL Lens):





Sylvania 4AA Lantern with SSC P4 and Khatod optic:





L2D CE P4 (SMO):





Energizer 4D twin tube fluorescent lantern:





Mag 2D with 2-cell Mag LED drop-in modded to SSC P4 USX0H (stock SMO & Plastic lens):





Fenix L2D RB100 (OP):





Fenix L2D CE Q5 (OP):





Fenix L2D CE Q5 (OP) [different L2D]:





Tiablo A8 Q5 (SMO): [modded to Q5 by me]





Tiablo A8 Q5 (OP): [modded to Q5 by me]





Mag 3D with 3-cell Mag LED drop-in modded to SSC USX0H P4 (Stock SMO reflector & Plastic Lens):





Mag 3D with 3-cell Mag LED drop-in modded to SSC USX0H P4 (KD MOP reflector & UCL Lens):





Fenix L2D CE Q5 with diffuser tip:





Regalight WT1 v2 (SMO):





Regalight WT1 v2 (OP):





Mag 4D with 4-cell Mag LED drop-in modded to SSC USX0H P4 (Stock SMO reflector & Plastic Lens):





Mag 4D with 4-cell Mag LED drop-in modded to SSC USX0H P4 (KD MOP reflector & UCL Lens):





GE 4D Fluorescent Lantern:





Hitachi 14.4V Fluorescent Lantern:





Dereelight CL1H V3 (OP) w/ 3SD "pill" (1.2A Q5):





Mag 2D ROP low (6AA -> 2D w/ Eneloops):





Coleman Pinnacle PerfectFlow InstaStart Propane Lantern Medium: (lowest setting with the entire mantle glowing)





Mag 2D ROP high (6AA -> 2D w/ Eneloops):





Coleman Pinnacle PerfectFlow InstaStart Propane Lantern High:





AE Light PowerLight 24 Clone:





Vector Power on Board HID:






4/4/2008 update:
Fenix L2D CE P4 (SMO)
Fenix L2D CE Q5 (OP) [different L2D]
Tiablo A8 Q5 (SMO)
Regalight WT1 v2 (SMO)

4/13/08 update:
MagLED 2AA modded to SSC P4 USX0H
Mag 2D Incan stock (stock SMO & Plastic lens)
Mag 2D with stock 2-cell Mag LED drop-in (stock SMO & Plastic lens)
Mag 2D with 2-cell Mag LED drop-in modded to SSC P4 USX0H (stock SMO & Plastic lens)

4/15/08 update:
AE Light PowerLight 24 Clone

4/17/08 update:
Mag 2D Nite-ize LED PR "upgrade" (stock SMO & Plastic lens)
Mag 4D Nite-ize LED PR "upgrade" (KD MOP reflector & UCL Lens)
Mag 4D Incan stock (stock SMO & Plastic lens)
Mag 4D Incan stock (KD MOP reflector & UCL Lens)
Mag 4D with 4-cell Mag LED drop-in modded to SSC USX0H P4 (stock SMO & Plastic lens)

4/18/08 Update:
Mag 2AA with Nite-Ize 3 5mm LED upgrade
Mag 2AA with Nite-Ize 1W LED upgrade
Costco 2AA 1W Luxeon (Stock)
Costco 2AA 1W with SSC P4 USW0?

4/26/08 Update:
Mag 3D Incan stock (stock SMO & Plastic lens)
Mag 3D with stock Mag 3-Cell LED drop-in (stock SMO & Plastic lens)
Coleman Exponent 4AA Cree Pack-Away Lantern
Coleman 4D Cree Pack-Away Lantern

4/27/08 Update:
Mag 3D with Nite-ize LED PR "upgrade" (stock SMO & Plastic lens)
Inova X1 (2nd gen)
Mag 4D with stock Mag 4-Cell LED drop-in (stock SMO & Plastic lens)
Mag 4D with stock Mag 4-Cell LED drop-in (KD MOP reflector & UCL Lens)
MagLED 3AA modded to SSC P4 USX0H
Mag 3D with 3-cell Mag LED drop-in modded to SSC USX0H P4 (Stock SMO reflector & Plastic Lens)
Mag 3D with 3-cell Mag LED drop-in modded to SSC USX0H P4 (KD MOP reflector & UCL Lens)

4/28/08 Update:
Fenix L2D CE Q5 with diffuser tip
Energizer 4D twin tube fluorescent lantern

4/29/08 Update:
Eveready 2D Plastic incan
Tiablo A8 Q5 (OP)
Regalight WT1 v2 (OP)
Mag 2D ROP low (6AA -> 2D w/ Eneloops)
Mag 2D ROP high (6AA -> 2D w/ Eneloops)

6/19/08 Update:
Coleman Pinnacle PerfectFlow InstaStart Propane Lantern Ultra Low
Coleman Pinnacle PerfectFlow InstaStart Propane Lantern Medium
Coleman Pinnacle PerfectFlow InstaStart Propane Lantern High

12/21/08 Update:
Fixed a few broken links

6/5/10 Update:
Fixed a few broken links


----------



## KingGlamis (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree, M*g, Fenix, Sylvania, Jetbeam, Rexlight, LiteFlux etc.*

Cool shots, thanks! I'm really surprised at the difference in color between the RB100 and the Q5 in your Fenixes. I had read about color differences, but that really shows it.


----------



## Ty4752 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree, M*g, Fenix, Sylvania, Jetbeam, Rexlight, LiteFlux etc.*

Wow, that is a big differnece between Sylvania 4AA Lantern and the Sylvania 4AA Lantern with SSC P4 and Khatod optic. 
Thank you for the great pictures.


----------



## kts (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree, M*g, Fenix, Sylvania, Jetbeam, Rexlight, LiteFlux etc.*

Q5 owns the RB100, no contest, unless you like ugly yellow tint :naughty:


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree, M*g, Fenix, Sylvania, Jetbeam, Rexlight, LiteFlux etc.*



Ty4752 said:


> Wow, that is a big differnece between Sylvania 4AA Lantern and the Sylvania 4AA Lantern with SSC P4 and Khatod optic.
> Thank you for the great pictures.


Yeah, it's pretty dramatic. oo: You just have to mod 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree, M*g, Fenix, Sylvania, Jetbeam, Rexlight, LiteFlux etc.*

I liked the hid shot.......I looked at the pic before i read the post....lol....thought it was just a regular old torch.


----------



## geek4christ (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree, M*g, Fenix, Sylvania, Jetbeam, Rexlight, LiteFlux etc.*

Nice comparison shots.

I give props to the LF2 for doing such a good job on such small cells. Were you using NiMH or Li-Ions in it?


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree, M*g, Fenix, Sylvania, Jetbeam, Rexlight, LiteFlux etc.*



geek4christ said:


> Nice comparison shots.
> 
> I give props to the LF2 for doing such a good job on such small cells. Were you using NiMH or Li-Ions in it?


Eneloop AAA NiMH


----------



## BigBluefish (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree, M*g, Fenix, Sylvania, Jetbeam, Rexlight, LiteFlux etc.*

Great shots!

These give a really good demo of the flashlights' comparative light output. I think it would be great if reviewers would include comparative ceiling bounce shots like these in addition to white-wall beamshots in their future comparisons. They would be very useful in demonstrating a light's various output levels, and to compare similar lights.

(He says, having still failed to post ANY beamshots to his RC-A3 review... ) Wish I'd thought of it, first. 

Nice job.


----------



## Gunner12 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree, M*g, Fenix, Sylvania, Jetbeam, Rexlight, LiteFlux etc.*

Nice comparison of the light's overall output.

I think the winner is obvious, it's the ...... Minimag!

The Luxeons all seem to have warmer tints.


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree, M*g, Fenix, Sylvania, Jetbeam, Rexlight, LiteFlux etc.*



Gunner12 said:


> The Luxeons all seem to have warmer tints.


Except for the greenish one in the 2AA MagLED (which isn't too obvious from the smaller version of the picture in this thread).


----------



## cave dave (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree, M*g, Fenix, Sylvania, Jetbeam, Rexlight, LiteFlux etc.*

Great idea to do ceiling bounce shots! 

I think a lot of newbies don't know what we are talking about when we say to use a ceiling bounce test to compare total output. Now we can point them to this thread.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree, M*g, Fenix, Sylvania, Jetbeam, Rexlight, LiteFlux etc.*

I need to rig something up so I can get my Regalight WT1 v2 and Tiablo A8 to point straight up so I can get good comparison shots for them too.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree, M*g, Fenix, Sylvania, Jetbeam, Rexlight, LiteFlux etc.*

That is a pretty awesome bunch of shots! LOVE my L1D/P2D Q5!!!


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree, M*g, Fenix, Sylvania, Jetbeam, Rexlight, LiteFlux etc.*

Maybe I should take some more pictures tonight comparing my 4 L2D's. oo:

2 Q5's
1 P4
1 RB100


----------



## dudu84 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree, M*g, Fenix, Sylvania, Jetbeam, Rexlight, LiteFlux etc.*

Awesome shots! Thanks for sharing.

I'm really convinced that maglite isn't for me (too dim for the size imo :thumbsdow) and I don't know how to mod yet.

From the photos, Fenix is pretty amazing, especially the Q5 version but I guess all these torches are nothing, when compared to the HID light


----------



## I came to the light... (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree, M*g, Fenix, Sylvania, Jetbeam, Rexlight, LiteFlux etc.*

awesome comparisons :thumbsup: love the Dereelight's output.


----------



## primox1 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree, M*g, Fenix, Sylvania, Jetbeam, Rexlight, LiteFlux etc.*

Nice kitchen!!!! :nana:
Great job with the comparison.

Try sticking the WT1 and Tiablo in a narrow glass cup with napkins around the side to keep it pointing up. It would be nice to be able to compare those two with the other ones.


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree, M*g, Fenix, Sylvania, Jetbeam, Rexlight, LiteFlux etc.*



primox1 said:


> Try sticking the WT1 and Tiablo in a narrow glass cup with napkins around the side to keep it pointing up. It would be nice to be able to compare those two with the other ones.


I used a clamp. It worked out ok. I'll post the pictures tonight if I get a chance to post process them. The WT1 v2 and the Tiablo A8 Q5 both appear to have less output than the Dereelight. The bounce test isn't completely representative. Lights that have a tighter focused beam don't do as well.


----------



## BMF (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree, M*g, Fenix, Sylvania, Jetbeam, Rexlight, LiteFlux etc.*

I love the last picture, did you need to wear sunglasses while taking this shot?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## europium (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree, M*g, Fenix, Sylvania, Jetbeam, Rexlight, LiteFlux etc.*

I frequently use the L1D and L2d for area lighting, but I do not use them on high. I use the L2D on medium behind my laptop pointed up at the ceiling to provide lighting for using the laptop's keyboard when I work in the dark. 

I use the L1D on low in my bathroom, once again pointed at the ceiling, so I can see when I get out of bed to **** at night.


Eu


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree, M*g, Fenix, Sylvania, Jetbeam, Rexlight, LiteFlux etc.*



BMF said:


> I love the last picture, did you need to wear sunglasses while taking this shot?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Nah... it just took a while for my adapted night vision to come back. 

BTW: The new pictures are post processed and uploaded to imageshack. I will post them later from work.


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree, M*g, Fenix, Sylvania, Jetbeam, Rexlight, LiteFlux etc.*

Added New Pictures / More Lights to the first post:

Fenix L2D CE P4 (SMO)
Fenix L2D CE Q5 (OP) [different L2D]
Tiablo A8 Q5 (SMO) [modded to Q5 by me]
Regalight WT1 v2 (SMO)


----------



## 1 what (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree M*g Fenix Sylvania Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux *updated 4*

As much as I love LEDS :candle: that HID shot got me goingoo:.


----------



## Gunner12 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree M*g Fenix Sylvania Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux *updated 4*

Humm, I wonder what it looks like with all the LED lights turned on...


----------



## primox1 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree M*g Fenix Sylvania Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux *updated 4*

thanks for the update.

the deree does look a bit brighter. could it also be that the color of the light from the deree is whiter/cooler, than the warmer colored wt1/tiablo? (aside from what you said earlier about tight beam)


----------



## I came to the light... (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree M*g Fenix Sylvania Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux *updated 4*



primox1 said:


> thanks for the update.
> 
> the deree does look a bit brighter. could it also be that the color of the light from the deree is whiter/cooler, than the warmer colored wt1/tiablo? (aside from what you said earlier about tight beam)


 
Dereelight drives the LED at 1.2A, vs 1A for most high output LEDs, so I am not surprised it is noticeably brighter. 


+ how about all LEDs on vs the HID?


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree M*g Fenix Sylvania Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux *updated 4*



primox1 said:


> the deree does look a bit brighter. could it also be that the color of the light from the deree is whiter/cooler, than the warmer colored wt1/tiablo? (aside from what you said earlier about tight beam)


It might be, but extreme throwers don't fare as well in a bounce test as well as lights that are much more floody. I think that's why the Tiablo looks slightly dimmer than the WT1 v2. It definitely will out throw it.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree M*g Fenix Sylvania Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux *updated 4*

One P2D Q5 seems ever so slightly warmer than the other.

They do a pretty good job don't they?!?


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree M*g Fenix Sylvania Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux *updated 4*



I came to the light... said:


> + how about all LEDs on vs the HID?


I think I'll pass on that one. oo:


----------



## led4me (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree M*g Fenix Sylvania Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux *updated 4*

Great photos. I was wondering if you have 14500 batteries for the Rexlight. I was curious as to how much brighter it becomes versus regular AA.


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree M*g Fenix Sylvania Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux *updated 4*



led4me said:


> Great photos. I was wondering if you have 14500 batteries for the Rexlight. I was curious as to how much brighter it becomes versus regular AA.


Sorry, I don't have any Li-Ion's other than the 18650's.


----------



## TONY M (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree M*g Fenix Sylvania Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux *updated 4*

Love the photos. Just shows that stock incan Mags are still king! Not...

I also photographed ceiling bounce tests a while ago to convince my buddies that a L2D Q5 was brighter overall than a Coast 7438 3aaa collimator which had no spill.


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree M*g Fenix Sylvania Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux *updated 4*

Updated the first post with:

MagLED 2AA modded to SSC P4 USX0H
Mag 2D Incan stock (stock SMO & Plastic lens)
Mag 2D with stock 2-cell Mag LED drop-in (stock SMO & Plastic lens)
Mag 2D with 2-cell Mag LED drop-in modded to SSC P4 USX0H (stock SMO & Plastic lens)


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree M*g Fenix Sylvania Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux *updated 4*

Updated the first post with:

AE Light PowerLight 24 Clone


----------



## Patriot (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Tests (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *4/15 upd*

Great comparison shots Stereo. The HIDs are really in there own little world but some of those small LEDs are outputting some impressive light for their size. Thanks for posting these.........Nice kitchen too. I like your floors.


----------



## rizky_p (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Tests (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *4/15 upd*

loves the Rebel! :huh:


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Tests (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *4/15 upd*



Patriot36 said:


> Great comparison shots Stereo. The HIDs are really in there own little world but some of those small LEDs are outputting some impressive light for their size. Thanks for posting these.........Nice kitchen too. I like your floors.


Thanks. :twothumbs

Now I just need more lights.


----------



## etc (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Tests (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *4/15 upd*

BTT


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Tests (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *4/15 upd*

Updated the first post with:

Mag 2D Nite-ize LED PR "upgrade" (stock SMO & Plastic lens)
Mag 4D Nite-ize LED PR "upgrade" (KD MOP reflector & UCL Lens)
Mag 4D Incan stock (stock SMO & Plastic lens)
Mag 4D Incan stock (KD MOP reflector & UCL Lens)
Mag 4D with 4-cell Mag LED drop-in modded to SSC USX0H P4 (stock SMO & Plastic lens)


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree, M*g, Fenix, Sylvania, Jetbeam, Rexlight, LiteFlux etc.*



Stereodude said:


> Yeah, it's pretty dramatic. oo: You just have to mod 'em if you got 'em.


I've got a couple of those on the way from the latest GB.

Any info on those mods you made?


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree, M*g, Fenix, Sylvania, Jetbeam, Rexlight, LiteFlux etc.*



Black Rose said:


> Any info on those mods you made?


Yes, check out this thread here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree, M*g, Fenix, Sylvania, Jetbeam, Rexlight, LiteFlux etc.*

Updated the first post with:

Mag 2AA with Nite-Ize 3 5mm LED upgrade
Mag 2AA with Nite-Ize 1W LED upgrade
Costco 2AA 1W Luxeon (Stock)
Costco 2AA 1W with SSC P4 USW0?


----------



## JetskiMark (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Tests (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *4/18 upd*

Hello Stereodude,

Nice shots and good job putting it all together. I know that it took a while to shoot, process and post your results. Thank you for your effort.

It's amusing how bright the POB HID looks compared to everything else. Too bad you don't have something really bright, like a LarryK14 or a Blitz mod, to humble all the other lights with. You should consider building one. They really are a lot of impractical fun.

There is a POB in the shoot outs that I have linked to in my sig. Look how the hotwires dominate even the Barn Burner and the Polarion HIDs.

Disclaimer: The hotwires are impractical, short duration toys. The HIDs referenced are quality illumination tools.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Tests (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *4/18 upd*

I have my first hotwire on the way, a 2D->6AA ROP. oo:

I've also got some more shots to post after I process them. 3D Incan Mag, 3D Mag upgrade, and 2 different Coleman Cree collapsible lanterns.


----------



## JetskiMark (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Tests (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *4/18 upd*

And by hotwires I was referring to my HyperBlitz and my LarryK14 1000W version.

ROPs are nice. I have a number of vintage lights that I made into ROP LiIon editions.

I'm looking forward to the additional shots.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Tests (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *4/18 upd*



JetskiMark said:


> And by hotwires I was referring to my HyperBlitz and my LarryK14 1000W version.


Yeah, I know, but those are a bit out of my area of interest at the moment. Even the ROP (with 6AA's) is pushing the limits of a useful flashlight and heading into a showoff piece that's impractical to use. With 2 "D" Li-Ions it would be more useful, but I'm not a big Li-Ion in flashlights fan. Single 18650 light's are about as far as I want to venture into Li-Ion land right now.


----------



## lengendcpf (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Tests (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *4/18 upd*

Wow thanks for the beamshots..


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Tests (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *4/18 upd*

Updated the first post with:

Mag 3D Incan stock (stock SMO & Plastic lens)
Mag 3D with stock Mag 3-Cell LED drop-in (stock SMO & Plastic lens)
Coleman Exponent 4AA Cree Pack-Away Lantern
Coleman 4D Cree Pack-Away Lantern


----------



## BMF (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Tests (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *4/18 upd*



Stereodude said:


> Updated the first post with:
> 
> Mag 3D Incan stock (stock SMO & Plastic lens)
> Mag 3D with stock Mag 3-Cell LED drop-in (stock SMO & Plastic lens)
> ...


 

Your beamshots just get better and better :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Tests (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *4/18 upd*

Updated the first post with:

Mag 3D with Nite-ize LED PR "upgrade" (stock SMO & Plastic lens)
Inova X1 (2nd gen)
Mag 4D with stock Mag 4-Cell LED drop-in (stock SMO & Plastic lens)
Mag 4D with stock Mag 4-Cell LED drop-in (KD MOP reflector & UCL Lens)
MagLED 3AA modded to SSC P4 USX0H
Mag 3D with 3-cell Mag LED drop-in modded to SSC USX0H P4 (Stock SMO reflector & Plastic Lens)
Mag 3D with 3-cell Mag LED drop-in modded to SSC USX0H P4 (KD MOP reflector & UCL Lens)


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Tests (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *4/18 upd*



BMF said:


> Your beamshots just get better and better :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


Thanks. It's all about quantity right?


----------



## BMF (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Tests (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *4/18 upd*



> Originally Posted by *BMF*
> 
> 
> Your beamshots just get better and better :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


 


Stereodude said:


> Thanks. It's all about quantity right?


 

Both: QUALITY first 

Shoud this thread be a sticky?


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Tests (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *4/18 upd*



BMF said:


> Shoud this thread be a sticky?


Nah, it's not that good. :laughing:


----------



## ps000000 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Tests (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *4/27 upd*

haha i love this test

strange but very practical


----------



## lumenal (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Tests (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *4/27 upd*

This is such a great real world test.

A weeks worth of newspapers on the table, blister packs tossed here and there, flashlights and lanterns everywhere...

Keep up the good work!! :twothumbs

I was gauging brightness by the green sourcream and onion Pringles can over to the left in some photos, and then it disappeared...

What'd ya do, get the munchies!?!


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Tests (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *4/27 upd*



lumenal said:


> This is such a great real world test.
> 
> A weeks worth of newspapers on the table, blister packs tossed here and there, flashlights and lanterns everywhere...
> 
> ...


The Pringles along with the newspapers are the wifes. And, yes I need to do some cleaning, but I've been too busy taking pictures of flashlights to clean.


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Tests (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *4/18 upd*

Updated the first post with:

Fenix L2D CE Q5 with diffuser tip
Energizer 4D twin tube fluorescent lantern


----------



## lumenal (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Tests (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *4/27 upd*



Stereodude said:


> The Pringles along with the newspapers are the wifes. And, yes I need to do some cleaning, but I've been too busy taking pictures of flashlights to clean.


 
I hear ya! I've been there, done that! :laughing:

IMO, ceiling bounce tests reveal a lot more than white wall beamshots! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Tests (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *4/18 upd*

Updated the first post with:

Eveready 2D Plastic incan
Tiablo A8 Q5 (OP)
Regalight WT1 v2 (OP)
Mag 2D ROP low (6AA -> 2D w/ Eneloops)
Mag 2D ROP high (6AA -> 2D w/ Eneloops)


----------



## RichS (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Test (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *Updated 4*

Great post - thanks for your work on this!

ROP Hi wins so far - hands down. Fills the room with nice warm ambient light, perfect amount of illumination in the room without being overwhelming. Doesn't have that cold white flourescent or "institutional" feel that most of the other bright lights put off. Seems like you could live with just the bounce of the ROP in that one room.

That Vector is just ridiculous. I have one as well - amazing light especially for the price.


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Test (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *Updated 4*



RichS said:


> I have one as well - amazing light especially for the price.


:naughty: Yeah! :naughty:

I actually have 2 of them oo:


----------



## LED Flashlights. (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Test (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *Updated 4*

Great thread!


----------



## Stereodude (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Test (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *Updated 4*

Maybe I should add my other ROP High (2 "C"). It's even brighter than the other one.


----------



## RichS (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Test (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *Updated 4*



Stereodude said:


> Maybe I should add my other ROP High (2 "C"). It's even brighter than the other one.



Are you running it with 2 AW C li-ions at 3300mAH each? If so why not make it a Mag61 with the Philips 5761 bulb for over 1400+ lumens? I'd like to see it in the bounce test!!


----------



## Stereodude (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Test (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *Updated 4*



RichS said:


> Are you running it with 2 AW C li-ions at 3300mAH each? If so why not make it a Mag61 with the Philips 5761 bulb for over 1400+ lumens? I'd like to see it in the bounce test!!


I think a 5761 will draw too much current from the "C" batteries and the stock switch. When AW finally rolls out "D" Li-Ion, and his regulated driver / switch, then I'll build a 5761 light (maybe).


----------



## clintb (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Test (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *Updated 4*

That Vector POB is almost obnoxious, which is a very good thing! Of all the lights, I would not want it indoors when the power goes out. Talk about killing any sense of sight. 

Are there any really good threads on the ROP?


----------



## RichS (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Test (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *Updated 4*



Stereodude said:


> I think a 5761 will draw too much current from the "C" batteries and the stock switch. When AW finally rolls out "D" Li-Ion, and his regulated driver / switch, then I'll build a 5761 light (maybe).


Good point, I'm running it with the AW C driver for soft start in a 2C config and it works great. It is drawing about 5.5 amps, so about 1A below 2C for the 3300mAH li-ions. It's nice and white in this config, but you will need some sort of a soft start.


----------



## RichS (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Test (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *Updated 4*



clintb said:


> That Vector POB is almost obnoxious, which is a very good thing! Of all the lights, I would not want it indoors when the power goes out. Talk about killing any sense of sight.
> 
> Are there any really good threads on the ROP?


This might qualify:

R.O.P. Roar of the Pelican mini-FAQ/master thread


----------



## SilentK (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Test (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *Updated 4*

Could you also add a coleman propane lantern if you could? i would like to see how it holds up to all the others and many of us here look to propane for power outages.


----------



## Stereodude (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Test (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *Updated 4*



SilentK said:


> Could you also add a coleman propane lantern if you could? i would like to see how it holds up to all the others and many of us here look to propane for power outages.


I will once I get 'em out of the box.


----------



## JetskiMark (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Test (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *Updated 4*

Excellent series.

It would be interesting to take a shot with an actual candle.

I'm thinking a tall narrow one that has the flame visible from all angles for maximum throw and flood with minimal artifacts.

A candle seems to be what most non-flashaholics use during a power outage to illuminate a room.


----------



## Stereodude (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Test (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *Updated 4*



JetskiMark said:


> It would be interesting to take a shot with an actual candle.
> 
> I'm thinking a tall narrow one that has the flame visible from all angles for maximum throw and flood with minimal artifacts.
> 
> A candle seems to be what most non-flashaholics use during a power outage to illuminate a room.


:thinking: I'm not sure I have one of them. 

I did get some pictures taken tonight with my Coleman Pinnacle propane lantern, so I'll post those up as soon as I can get the RAW files converted.


----------



## Stereodude (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Tests (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *4/18 upd*

Updated the first post with:

Coleman Pinnacle PerfectFlow InstaStart Propane Lantern Ultra Low
Coleman Pinnacle PerfectFlow InstaStart Propane Lantern Medium
Coleman Pinnacle PerfectFlow InstaStart Propane Lantern High


----------



## SilentK (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Test (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *Updated 4*

Thanks for adding :twothumbs


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree M*g Fenix Sylvania Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux *updated 4*



Stereodude said:


> Updated the first post with:
> 
> MagLED 2AA modded to SSC P4 USX0H


I've got some U-bin P4s coming from DX and some U2-bins from PF.

I haven't managed to get the LED out of mine yet...is the Lux III already isolated on the MagLED?


----------



## Stereodude (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree M*g Fenix Sylvania Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux *updated 4*



Black Rose said:


> I haven't managed to get the LED out of mine yet...is the Lux III already isolated on the MagLED?


No, it's not isolated. I used a very thin layer of Arctic Alumina epoxy on the bottom of the LED to get that isolation. I let that dry and then I used normal white thermal compound when I installed the LED.

Hint: Press hard on the black base of the Lux III LED to remove the "pill" from the MagLED (with the batteries out).


----------



## Stereodude (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Test (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *Updated 4*



SilentK said:


> Thanks for adding :twothumbs


So, which one are you gonna get? :naughty:


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree M*g Fenix Sylvania Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux *updated 4*



Stereodude said:


> No, it's not isolated. I used a very thin layer of Arctic Alumina epoxy on the bottom of the LED to get that isolation. I let that dry and then I used normal white thermal compound when I installed the LED.


OK, thanks. I'll see if I can revise my order with PF, since they want $16 for AA epoxy up here. 
I have Arctic Ceramique for the thermal compound - did wonders for my computer, should be good for the MagLED.



> Hint: Press hard on the black base of the Lux III LED to remove the "pill" from the MagLED (with the batteries out).


Got it out. Thanks....now I'm in trouble


----------



## Aluminous (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Test (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *Updated 4*

Wow, the Fenix L2D flashlights perform amazingly well at this for a small 2AA flashlight... right up there with the lanterns. 




Stereodude said:


> GE 4D Flourescent Lantern:



It's strange for a fluorescent that the GE 4D Fluorescent Lantern puts out such yellow light.


----------



## Stereodude (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Test (Deree Mag Fenix Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux & more) *Updated 4*



Aluminous said:


> It's strange for a fluorescent that the GE 4D Fluorescent Lantern puts out such yellow light.


Well, there are fluorescent bulbs with different color temperatures, so I guess it's not too odd. :shrug:


----------



## johnlvs2run (Sep 24, 2008)

*Kitchen Bounce Test*

Nice comparisons.

It would be interesting to see them listed in the same order with their prices.


----------



## Stereodude (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Bounce Test*



johnlvs2run said:


> Nice comparisons.
> 
> It would be interesting to see them listed in the same order with their prices.


Are the prices really a mystery? Most of them are commonly available lights.


----------



## Stereodude (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Lighting by Deree M*g Fenix Sylvania Jetbeam Rexlight LiteFlux *updated 4*

I fixed some of the broken links to the pictures in the first post.


----------

